# Motackle giving me the schnitz



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I've always heard good things about Motackle but I've made 2 purchases now and found them to be terrible. On both occasion they've rung me about a week and a half after I ordered to tell me that either they don't have what I want in the right colour or they don't have it at all! Then after 3 weeks, my second order turned up yesterday but the first still hasnt! Is this typical from them? I'm pretty unimpressed.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Twice before they have emailed or rang me that the particular colour is out of stock and they give me an indication of what else is available or if i want to prune the out of stock from the order. Generally I get the items two days later in the post. I make around 10-15 purchases from them per year.
I have noticed their specials section and clearance section are mostly all clearance to remove old stock, probably why the colour range is frequently out of stock.
I was in their shop last week after some of the new 3B Prawndogs and the stocks they had were well down since the release a week previous and they are not listed online yet. The place has a pretty big turnover of stock.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

I think they are good. Walk in sometime to get a feel of the scale of the operation, its on the Highway at Coffs, cant miss it. All the staff fish and are happy to talk whats working, whats selling etc.
Check out their catalogue/magazine sometime, its mega.

Also like Anglers Warehouse at Tweed. Online sales and service are good.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I used to run an online store for a popular camping store up here in Brisbane...it will not be named... After I got it up and running the boss decided to list "everything" he possibly could. And I mean everything, all the products he could possibly order from his suppliers; though he never stocked these items or knew anything about them. Subsequently we started receiving orders for stock he did not carry, thus we had to order in...the process would always be messed up and stock started to get backordered and customers began to get annoyed.

I can understand that some operations tend to overlook items that they don't stock or can't properly inventory. The best advice I can give you is that you request a refund as soon as you know your order cannot be fulfilled (even place this comment on your order when you place it). Oh...after months of loosing control of the operation I quit my job :lol: The business is now going under... :shock:

P.S. Anglers Warehouse is looking good! Got some awesome prices there...might have to do a road trip down there some time and check them out


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought for moment they were doing chicken schnitzels by post. Would have been a very obvious but dangerous add on to drunken late night tackle orders.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

badmotorfinger said:


> I thought for moment they were doing chicken schnitzels by post. Would have been a very obvious but dangerous add on to drunken late night tackle orders.


I've had countless orders rock up on my door from doing just that...lures mostly...though I did order a skateboard once. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZM8kzgAACJfgAAQQOUwAAgiVQA/79/gMADMBFPTSeo9QGg0yGg0AYNNGmmExMmAgaYNT0RomSn4VPU/UIyDMiGAgOF0EByy0Hk37s+AgiapSWU0G9WRArU4Q2PU6trIbmS206GOT9kc1RB1Qd/H1xWpanCO7WEB1V4UPei8nbbzB3WVVYfNfD5U4/FwIz9qVS1Zg3w0TrdEcJ8QW8jrvLZu/kc85HuMI+PazBooSfgIjOXWs9lFPMFFvSOm7QelHLMKp/BYsCdCxAN79HiD4rBjHOKaojQiJX0wpSNP8XckU4UJCTPJM4A=


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Sam

I have had similar experiences but in their defence, they are pretty damn cheap, lure wise I reckon they are very cheap, and have a huge range of other gear but I doubt they have an endless stock level. So I imagine there would be enormous pressure on their ordering system at times. My orders have always turned up from them in reasonable time so really I can't complain. Yes there are faster guys out there but they have a limited range of gear and that's why they can do that.

MO really is the best one stop shopping experience in Australia. I did call in there once when they had their old store, I hear the new store is Massive..I want to go back one day.

Cheers


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Extraordinary range, never had an item unavailable or not available in the Colour I wanted. I think these guys are fab.

The only issue I had was a new release reel (Shimano Beastmaster SW) that they were very slow stocking. But they didn't list it either. I had an annoying feeling that they wanted to see the pricing from their competitors before offering. I bought it from the local tackle store in stead.

I have returned two rods, they had replacements underway before I returned the original. Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

My only experience with Mo Tackle was average, but I'd still use them again. They seemed to take a lot longer than I expected just to process the order, let alone send it. However, their pricing appears to be pretty damn good.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've only placed one order with them for a rod on clearance but received a phone call to say they were out of stock so I cancelled the order, only to receive a call a week later saying they'd found a whole bunch of the rods out the back. I'd already bought a rod from somewhere else so I didn't reorder.

I'm now receiving their catalogue in the mail which I'm happy about and would defintely shop with them again if the prices are right.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

They used to be awesome. They are tragically shit now.


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

I have had no issues at all, but I don't buy their specials, I only buy the more "hard to get" terminal gear. It's worth ringing thru for any high end clearance items to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

put in an order tuesday night. Still haven't received it yet.... no doubt they will ring sometime next week and say they have an item out of stock...


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

I was in there a few days ago after a Penn Spinfisher reel. Saw the price tag was $149. I have looked on their website and they are listed at $99. I walked out in disgust. I know they will probably sell it over the counter for the $99, but the two prices gives me the snitz. Maybe I am getting old and cranky.
Wfish


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Internet sales are cheaper because overheads are less. Its just basic business. The shop pays rent, employes staff, advertises, stocks shelves to display goods, has upkeep and maintenance. The internet sales can be done by one person on flexitime, from a garage, no chat/service, no displays . . . Dont be offended just do the maths.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 Anglers Warehouse. Maybe phone if youre in a hurry. Angela is tops. Great product, great prices.


----------



## WombatFish (Oct 30, 2011)

yep, i have used them a few times, probably the cheapest for local online stores and carry quite a large range, they can take a while to process(a week or more sometimes) but are usually very fast once it has been sent(but thats credit to australia post)but yeah, not one order has been without issue, every time at least a couple of ordered items have been out of stock, and either replaced with something else after they called me, or cancelled, or they just sent the item with small errors, ie ordering a deep diving lure but getting the shallow diving version in a different colour etc. I guess its the price to pay in ordering online, suffer a drop in service for the benefit of a discount, but outside of fishing i buy lots of stuff online snowboarding,skateboarding, other random items etc, sometimes local, sometimes the US, and these places have dedicated online warehouse style operations, they have been refining the process for years, and the service is usually flawless and rapid, Australian stores are doing OK, but they need to catch up a bit. For some local stores(not all of them) i guess it just pays to call or email first for stock availabilty, depending on your attitude that may or may not defeat the purpose of shopping on line.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

I buy some of my rod bits from them. Blanks come beautifully packed, as does other stuff.

However they are very slow in 'filling' the order, sometimes its been invoiced over a week and a half after Ive placed the order. Calls to advise of nil stock can likewise be very late. Once thats happened it arrives promptly.. perhaps the phone call order might be better.......


----------



## MY03VY (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm glad I stumbled across this.

I'm planning on ordering some stuff and maybe even a new rod and reel soon.

Does anyone know if they do the same pricing in store? For the volume of stuff I'm planning on ordering, its almost going to be worth my while driving down there to ensure A. I get everything I want, B. I get it when I want, and C. I can physically check the rod.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

It's a bit dearer in store unless you take your printed catalogue, rod building supplies are probably their least stocked items apart from that the fishing store about half the size of my local Kmart,most things seem to be kept on hand.


----------

